# Lawn & Garden batteries.



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Dink said:


> Anyone have experience using them. (small LA's for riding mowers) Considering for 24v-900w trike.


Yeah, they suck 

But they are cheap and easy to get. So might be a way to get your EV going. But they will disappoint you with range, power and life. They are made for small engine cranking, not storing a lot of energy and NOT deep cycling. So if you do deep cycle (run them down), expect performance to fall off after about 20 cycles and completely killed shortly thereafter.

If you're stuck with Pb-Acid, look for deep cycle batteries, like Hawker or Genesis. Yeah, they will cost like 3 times more, but last 10 times longer and provide greater range and power.

Regards,

major


----------



## Dink (Jun 3, 2010)

That's what I figured. They are cheap and easly to get was why I was asking. The aloted fund is shrinking. I'll just use a coulple of DeWalt cordless batteries for testing now. Better to wait and spend good money once. Thanks again. Durand


----------

